# Good scripture for the dying?



## gordo (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello brothers and sisters of the Puritanboard. 

My Mom, who is a new Christian, just found out her friend has 3 months to live. She asked me for some comforting scripture for her friend who is also a Christian. I shared Psalm 23 and a few others, as well as some nice words from Spurgeon.

Anything else would be greatly appreciated.

God bless.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2011)

"For to me to live is Christ, and to die is gain. If I am to live in the flesh, that means fruitful labor for me. Yet which I shall choose I cannot tell. I am hard pressed between the two. My desire is to depart and be with Christ, for that is far better." (Philippians 1:21-23 ESV) and "Rejoice in the Lord always; again I will say, rejoice." (Philippians 4:4 ESV) 

These were the two that came to mind for me. Obviously, it is such a difficult situation. Will be praying for your mother's friend.


----------



## gordo (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you Zach. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wayne (Nov 19, 2011)

Much good pastoral counsel in Samuel Rutherford's _Letters_.


----------



## NB3K (Nov 19, 2011)

The Gospel of John, Romans, & Ephesians should be encouraged greatly.


----------



## kodos (Nov 19, 2011)

Romans 8


----------



## Berean (Nov 19, 2011)

Precious in the sight of the LORD is the death of his saints. --Psalm 116:15


----------



## Rufus (Nov 19, 2011)

Not a scripture but the hymn Abide with Me was written by Henry Francis Lyte as he laid dying from tuberculosis, he died three weeks after the hymns completion:



> Abide with me; fast falls the eventide;
> The darkness deepens; Lord with me abide.
> When other helpers fail and comforts flee,
> Help of the helpless, O abide with me.
> ...


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Nov 22, 2011)

I'll go with Abide with me - and the music / pictures found here. 
The following song also may be uplifting - As the deer panteth for the water. 
My most favourite one probably is 'The Sands of Time are Sinking'
Samuel Rutherford is unsurpassed except by Scripture!


----------



## Iconoclast (Nov 22, 2011)

Robert Trail while preaching on Jn 17 said;


> 24Father, I will that they also, whom thou hast given me, *be with me where I am*; that they may behold my glory, which thou hast given me: for thou lovedst me before the foundation of the world.



In order for This prayer of Jesus to be answered...it is necessary that believers have to leave those they love here, in order to be with Him ...where He is ,there.

I do not have it in front of me now....but this is the essence of the thought he opened up on this passage.
it was in a two volume set of his works.


----------



## MW (Nov 22, 2011)

Andrew Bonar's "Visitor's Book of Texts," chapter 3, "A Believer is Dying," has numerous appropriate verses and some wonderfully heartening short meditations.


----------



## Dane (Nov 22, 2011)

1 Corinthians 15:52-55

in a moment, in the twinkling of an eye, at the last trumpet; for the trumpet will sound, and the dead will be raised imperishable, and we will be changed. For this perishable must put on the imperishable, and this mortal must put on immortality. But when this perishable will have put on the imperishable, and this mortal will have put on immortality, then will come about the saying that is written, “Death is swallowed up in victory. O death, where is your victory? O death, where is your sting?”


----------



## NB3K (Nov 22, 2011)

Joh 11:25 Jesus said to her, "I am the resurrection and the life. Whoever believes in me, though he die, yet shall he live, 
Joh 11:26 and everyone who lives and believes in me shall never die. Do you believe this?"


----------

